

Fake? - Tweex
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/8941513.html

======
gus_massa
"Fake?" is not a very descriptive title. From the guidelines:

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait._

I think this is not "fake", only "wrong" and very "misguided".

It's a common mistake to mix some anagogic parts and forget to use the
counting argument to "invent" a new compression scheme. The problem is that
all the legalese and the lack of a working prototype (or at least something
remotely similar to a blueprint of an implementation) doesn't make obvious
that this won't work.

------
DaveK23
Nonsense that won't work and was written by someone with no understanding of
how wireless data modulation schemes actually encode.

------
transfire
Isn't that already done via modulation?

